# Nolly's Dingwall Prototype



## DoomJazz (Jan 16, 2014)

Periphery just released some pictures on Facebook, if there's already another thread for this, please integrate.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 17, 2014)

I though it was mustard?


----------



## Bigsby (Jan 17, 2014)

Veldar said:


> I though it was mustard?



Nolly said it was going to have quite a few finishes


----------



## imgarrett (Jan 17, 2014)

not gonna lie I loved the mustard one and I didn't think I could love a bass more than that and seeing this green makes me love it even more but damn that price tag is going to be hefty. It's so beautiful I'd feel bad playing it, it would have to be put up on a wall to look at cause it's such a work of art.


----------



## Mehnike (Jan 17, 2014)

ooohwee yum


----------



## Fretless (Jan 17, 2014)

Not going to lie, but I'm really not a big dingwall fan. No pun intended. They play well and all, but I don't find em visually attractive.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys!
Just to answer the questions raised, they are actually available for pre-order if you contact Dingwall directly, I heard from someone that they were quoted $1800 CAD, we worked hard to keep the model under $2000 and I think it's a pretty cracking price for what you get, if I say so myself 
Colour-wise, the options are going to be neon green, mustard yellow, Ferrari red, racing light blue and black. You can get it in either B or F# tuning as standard, as well as being able to specify any other custom tuning you desire with custom string gauges provided by Kalium strings (formerly Circle K).

Spam over!


----------



## morethan6 (Jan 17, 2014)

Such a good price for what you get - that Darkglass EQ is going to DESTROY. Nice one Nolly!

Bagsy a black one


----------



## Skyblue (Jan 17, 2014)

Damn son, that is one fine bass. Me like.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 17, 2014)

morethan6 said:


> that *Darkglass EQ* is going to DESTROY



Darkglass... active electronics.... in the bass O___O want. How did I not know about this. I love the radiation green as well. Some day... Some day...

*On a more serious note.* Is there any intention on making a six string version of this Nolly?

Also (if you don't mind me asking or directing me to a page where I can find out) what are the functions of all the knobs? I'm curious?

Edit: Just realized you said "Racing light blue" was a color option. Man-o-man that'd going to look awesome.


----------



## isispelican (Jan 17, 2014)

WANT!


----------



## crg123 (Jan 17, 2014)

I got curious and did a super fast mock up of the racing light blue. Its so beautiful . Obviously the real thing would look much better then a 2 second color replace job in photoshop lolol.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 17, 2014)

-Nolly- said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> Just to answer the questions raised, they are actually available for pre-order if you contact Dingwall directly, I heard from someone that they were quoted $1800 CAD, we worked hard to keep the model under $2000 and I think it's a pretty cracking price for what you get, if I say so myself
> Colour-wise, the options are going to be neon green, mustard yellow, Ferrari red, racing light blue and black. You can get it in either B or F# tuning as standard, as well as being able to specify any other custom tuning you desire with custom string gauges provided by Kalium strings (formerly Circle K).
> 
> Spam over!



$1800? That's real Canadian ABZ territory


----------



## drmosh (Jan 17, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> $1800? That's real Canadian ABZ territory



Is it? It's about the same as a combustion I thought.

In any case, who wants to buy a combustion?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 17, 2014)

drmosh said:


> Is it? It's about the same as a combustion I thought.
> 
> In any case, who wants to buy a combustion?



Nope, Combustions (at least here) are around $1100-1200. $1800 gets you a Canadian-made ABZ, and the ABIs are a few hundred more. A 50% upcharge is pretty hefty.

While the Combustions are great, the ABs and up are a real step up. Considering how easy it is to install a preamp on an ABZ/ABI (or order one installed from Dingwall), these are relatively pricey.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 17, 2014)

DoomJazz said:


> Periphery just released some pictures on Facebook, if there's already another thread for this, please integrate.


----------



## asher (Jan 17, 2014)

I can't play bass and I still want one. That looks tasty as all hell.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 17, 2014)

I really like that green one... Wow...


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 17, 2014)

Is it possible to get one without the god awful carbon fibre pickguard? Otherwise weeeeeeeeeeeeeew


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 17, 2014)

That green is yummy. I also like the blue mockup!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 17, 2014)

sweet glorious tits, black, i'm ....ing stoked, i was hoping it came in black

def gunna have to look into one with that price tag mate

guitar first, then bass


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 17, 2014)

-Nolly- said:


> You can get it in either B or F# tuning as standard, as well as being able to specify any other custom tuning you desire with custom string gauges provided by Kalium strings (formerly Circle K).


This is very cool, they are a very innovative and revolutionary string company.


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 17, 2014)

crg123 said:


> *On a more serious note.* Is there any intention on making a six string version of this Nolly?



This.

THIS!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 17, 2014)

There are no six-string Combustions as of yet, so I highly doubt there will be a 6-string Nolly sig.

That may change eventually, but I'm not sure what Dingwall's product roadmap is these days.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 17, 2014)

These things look pretty awesome, and with the darkglass inside the bass it makes it even cooler. Who knew a guitar player could have such a good sig bass


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad to see the bass is going down well 



crg123 said:


> Is there any intention on making a six string version of this Nolly?
> 
> Also (if you don't mind me asking or directing me to a page where I can find out) what are the functions of all the knobs? I'm curious?
> 
> Edit: Just realized you said "Racing light blue" was a color option. Man-o-man that'd going to look awesome.



Depending on the success of the NG-2 there may be a chance of running a Canadian-built model that would have a 6-string option, it would come in at a significantly higher price point though.

As for the knobs, from left-to-right: bass, mids, treble, 4-way pickup selector, master volume. The switch toggles active/passive mode.



TemjinStrife said:


> Nope, Combustions (at least here) are around $1100-1200. $1800 gets you a Canadian-made ABZ, and the ABIs are a few hundred more. A 50% upcharge is pretty hefty.



I think you may be getting confused with street sale prices - the Combustion retails roughly between $1600-1750 depending on the options chosen. 
The aesthetic differences between the sig model and the regular Combustion may seem minor but when dealing with a factory, every modification or new specification requires significant investment. Note the neck is a different spec to the regular Combustion.

EDIT: Also, just want to check you realise we're talking in CAD here. $1800 CAD = $1640 USD at the moment.



Yo_Wattup said:


> Is it possible to get one without the god awful carbon fibre pickguard? Otherwise weeeeeeeeeeeeeew




If you really hate it I'm sure the Dingwall guys can accommodate you with a custom guard


----------



## narad (Jan 17, 2014)

Even for guys that don't like the bass, collaborations like these always spur some cool innovations that benefit everyone. Very interested in hearing more about this Darkglass pre, and possibly integrating it into my Z2!


----------



## Watty (Jan 17, 2014)

I kind of want to buy one.....and I've never even touched a bass before.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 17, 2014)

Ive been gasing for the yellow one for weeks now...this definitely isnt helping.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 17, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> That green is yummy. I also like the blue mockup!



Danke!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 18, 2014)

Is this bass made in the same fashion as the Combustion or are these 100% made in Canada?


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jan 18, 2014)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Is this bass made in the same fashion as the Combustion or are these 100% made in Canada?



Chinese made like the regular model Combustion. You'd be paying probably double for Canadian craftsmanship (which would still be worth it).


----------



## Allealex (Jan 18, 2014)

Someone should make a guitar version of this, 'cause it look pretty damn awesome!


----------

